# Inflation: Stop Complaining (Michelle Singletary/Zero Hedge)



## Creamu (Jun 23, 2022)

'Despite inflation consistently polling as Americans' *top concern*, _MSNBC _guest Michelle Singletary - a _Washington Post_ columnist, thinks that a 'great deal' of America should just *suck it up*.





"There is a great deal of Americans where it is uncomfortable that they're spending more, but they are not gonna go under," said Singleton, adding "*You've got to stop complaining." *

"You still have your job ... *so I'm gonna need you to calm down and back off.*"





What could be behind this Sith mind trick?'



https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/m...-anxious-americans-stop-complaining-calm-down


----------



## Kurt91 (Jun 23, 2022)

The only possible advantage with inflation is that when it comes time for me to pay my student loans, the amount owed won't be worth as much as when I took the loan. Refinance it to a fixed interest rate, and if inflation goes insane, it'll be much easier to pay it off. "Oh, I owe several thousand dollars in student loans? Considering that amount is now worth the same as twenty bucks when I took the loans, sure, I can pay it off!"


----------



## Creamu (Jun 23, 2022)

Kurt91 said:


> The only possible advantage with inflation is that when it comes time for me to pay my student loans, the amount owed won't be worth as much as when I took the loan. Refinance it to a fixed interest rate, and if inflation goes insane, it'll be much easier to pay it off. "Oh, I owe several thousand dollars in student loans? Considering that amount is now worth the same as twenty bucks when I took the loans, sure, I can pay it off!"


But what if you starve to death?


----------



## Osha (Jun 23, 2022)

"Don't worry about being poor", says the rich person who's getting paid a ton to write shlock for one of the biggest newspapers on the planet.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 23, 2022)

Osha said:


> "Don't worry about being poor", says the rich person who's getting paid a ton to write shlock for one of the biggest newspapers on the planet.


You are not going to go under. Stop complaining!


----------



## Kurt91 (Jun 24, 2022)

Creamu said:


> But what if you starve to death?


My family takes care of a bunch of animals, such as chickens. We get more eggs than we can eat. We might get tired of what we've got, but we certainly don't have to worry about starving. And that's just one example. We're damn near self-sufficient.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> 'Despite inflation consistently polling as Americans' *top concern*, _MSNBC _guest Michelle Singletary - a _Washington Post_ columnist, thinks that a 'great deal' of America should just *suck it up*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have it on good authority that this inflation is transitory.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 27, 2022)

Kurt91 said:


> My family takes care of a bunch of animals, such as chickens. We get more eggs than we can eat. We might get tired of what we've got, but we certainly don't have to worry about starving. And that's just one example. We're damn near self-sufficient.


So you are doing permaculture? If not the chickens will starve to death sooner or later.

I think october might be a breaking point, when inflation will see a sharp increase. We will see.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 27, 2022)

The cards are shuffled long before you are born.
Resource allocation on this planet is a joke.

That being said

Inflation > Deflation*

Deflation is worse than inflation because deflation is an indication that the economy is not growing. The prices of goods and services fall down due to low demand in the market 
https://byjus.com/ias-questions/why-is-deflation-worse-than-inflation/

That's all of "economy lesson" you'll get from me...


----------



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> The cards are shuffled long before you are born.
> Resource allocation on this planet is a joke.
> 
> That being said
> ...


Inflation/Deflation can be introduced into the economic cycle at will by the major players. They can control these cycles and choose if they go for inflation or deflation. They can also loose control and timing and the extend is out of their control.

If they choose to go with inflation the products and services are in high demand, it is harder to get them. In the case of deflation money is in high demand, it is harder to get money. There are implications with both of them, but either way it is going to get ugly.


----------

